# looking forward



## chibi23

Hello foristas,

could you please tell me how to say in Dutch/ Nederlands Praat: I'm looking forward to you coming (Auf euer Kommen freue ich mich sehr)?

Thank you a lot,


----------



## AllegroModerato

Hi chibi23 and welcome to WR.

_Ik verheug me op je komst_ would be the most common way of saying it, I think. There are several other possibilities, but this is a safe option to use.


----------



## Syzygy

As a non-native the first thing that came to my mind was "_ernaar uitzien_" because it looks so similar to the English expression. Would you say it's used in different contexts from the OP's or would it work here too?


----------



## Peterdg

Syzygy said:


> As a non-native the first thing that came to my mind was "_ernaar uitzien_" because it looks so similar to the English expression. Would you say it's used in different contexts from the OP's or would it work here too?


Well, that's also the first option that came to my mind but it can not be used in the construction that AllegroModerato proposed. It would rather be something like: "Ik zie ernaar uit je te ontmoeten".


----------



## Kabouterke

Ik kijk uit naar je bezoek / Ik verheug me op je bezoek.


----------



## Kabouterke

Peterdg, "ik zier ernaar uit" is only Flemish and sounds incorrect to Dutch people (and some Flemish as well). I'm not hating on Flemish, I live in Belgium.  I am just saying that it is a regionalism and "ik kijk ernaar uit" *is* possible and is also the standard way of saying that used in the vast majority of the Nederlands taalgebied in both Belgium and Netherlands.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Kabouterke said:


> Peterdg, "ik zier ernaar uit" is only Flemish and sounds incorrect to Dutch people (and some Flemish as well).


Not to this Dutch native.


----------



## Peterdg

Kijk nu! 

Nu weet ik het zelf niet meer. "Ik kijk uit naar je bezoek" is zeker ook goed en ook wat AllegroModerato voorstelde. Maar nu zit ik wel te zwoegen met "er naar uitzien" (ik denk dat "er" en "naar" van elkaar moet, maar dat weet ik ook al niet zeker meer). "Er naar uitzien" klonk goed (en dat doet het nog altijd), maar of het nu als "juist" wordt beschouwd: ik weet het niet meer. Da's de eeuwige ellende: het opgestoken vingertje van Geert Van Istendael die alles wat te Vlaams klinkt wil vermoorden en daardoor twijfel en onrust zaait.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdeg, 'er naar uitzien' heeft ook een betekenis, maar waarschijnlijk niet de betekenis die je voor ogen hebt: er akelig uitzien. Toch maar liever 'ernaar uitzien' (of 'ergens naar uitzien'), denk ik!

Hoewel ik iets gemakkelijker 'ik kijk ernaar uit' dan 'ik zie ernaar uit' zou zeggen, zou ik 'ik zie ernaar uit' niet Vlaams willen noemen. Hoogstens is het de net wat minder gebruikte variant. 

'Ik verheug me erop' zeg ik net zo lief, maar ik associeer 'verheugen op' vooral met verwachtingsvolle vreugde en 'uitkijken naar' vooral met verwachtingsvol verlangen. Beide uitingen zijn voor mij net niet helemaal inwisselbaar, ook al kun je in het Engels in beide gevallen 'to look forward to' zeggen.

O, ik zie dat ik in deze draad in het Engels had moeten reageren. Nou ja, doe ik de volgende keer weer.


----------



## Lopes

Peterdg said:


> Well, that's also the first option that came to my mind but it can not be used in the construction that AllegroModerato proposed. It would rather be something like: "Ik zie ernaar uit je te ontmoeten".



'Ik kijk uit naar je komst', kan heel goed toch?


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> 'Ik kijk uit naar je komst', kan heel goed toch?


Ja, ja, natuurlijk maar ik wou "Ik zie ernaar uit ..." gebruiken, zonder te splitsen.


----------

